# Tivo Online - Doesn't Detect Roamio



## evstok (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone have a clear enough understanding of how the new streaming through the website works to diagnose this issue?

The computer and the Roamio are on the same network. Normally everything works fine but sometimes I will get a notice indicating that the website is "unable to detect your Tivo streaming device." I can see the list of recordings, I can initiate or schedule a recording but I cannot stream.

Rebooting the computer and the router does not seem to resolve it. The only thing I have found so far which does resolve the issue is to reboot the Tivo which is, of course, fairly burdensome.

Any ideas on cause or a easier solution?

Thanks.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Are you running any internet security or browser add-ons? What browser are you using?


----------



## evstok (Jan 18, 2008)

I've tried it in both Chrome and IE with the same result. I do run AVG. As I said, it works perfectly sometimes and will stop working other times.

As I said, rebooting the Tivo fixes the issue and I think the issue may arise after I reboot the router. In other words, rebooting the router seems to generate the problem and rebooting the Tivo corrects it.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Are you using a separate Stream or one integrated in your Roamio Plus or Pro?


----------



## evstok (Jan 18, 2008)

Integrated into the Roamio


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

evstok said:


> Integrated into the Roamio


You can double check your router: Settings, Network, View TCP port test details, (right), then see if it's happy. A shot in the dark, but quick & easy.


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm working with two computers, both running Windows (one is on 7 and the other 8.1). I have a Roamio Pro and a Premiere. FIOS MOCA/ethernet network.

When I launch TIVO Online on the 7 machine, I only get the top of the page. Where it says DVR: is blank as is the whole rest of the page.

On the 8.1 machine, it looks like it's going to work correctly but when I actually go to watch a show, I just get the spinning disk.

I've disabled anti-virus and real-time malware detection with no improvement. Are there ports that need to be open? Any other suggestions? With the lack of posts in this thread, it seems like it's working for almost everyone else. Odd.

TIA.


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you have a static IP for your Roamio? 
What about the Stream? (Even though it is integrated, it has it's own IP address.)


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

I had tried using a static IP with the Roamio and found that setting it up static didn't work very well because of the two-address situation. I'm on dynamic. 

On the computer that partially works (spinning disk) I tried both the Roamio and Premiere and got the same results.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the same problem, but the TiVo website season pass tools have always classified my Roamio as an S3 model. All the local tools work fine.

I submitted work ticket to see if they can track the problem down.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I hate to cross post, but this issue is probably very rare
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10539685#post10539685

Which drop down is not showing the one TiVo, I assume it is a Premiere or Roamio?
http://online.tivo.com/
The main drop down on the far right?
or the drop down in OnePass Manager?

I have one Premiere that will not show "Manage" or show up in the Manage DVR drop-down. It also does not connect using the Android 3.0 App. For some reason the TiVo server does not think the DVR has the OnePass update, TiVo support cannot figure it out.


----------



## evstok (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm grasping at straws a bit in an effort to resolve my original problem. After much searching through the forums I noticed a mention of the Roamio Plus and Pro being assigned two different IP addresses: one for the Roamio itself and a second for the integrated Stream. I've never paid attention to it before but in checking my router's list of connected devices I am only seeing one IP address assigned to the Roamio. Could this have anything at all to do with the issues? I am also unable to stream to iOS devices. When I attempt to set up streaming it locates the streaming device but fails at step 1 (Checking software version).


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

It will not list the stream by name, but look at the MAC numbers. The Roamio and Stream's MAC numbers will be one off from each other. 

I never found any settings to set the integrated Stream to a fixed IP, so I set it on the router to use a fixed IP. I also had no problems with just the Roamio having a static IP.

If you do reset things, give it a little time for everything to find everything else again. It might mean a reboot.


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

Fixed my problem. I needed to allow the Flash plugin on the page (odd, because Flash is working all over the rest of my sites, why not this one?) and also replaced my modified /etc/hosts file with the default one. A reboot and I was in business. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## user31621 (Apr 4, 2015)

HiRoller said:


> and also replaced my modified /etc/hosts file with the default one. A reboot and I was in business. Hope this helps someone.


 This was my problem. I use HostMan with MVPS Hosts. When I disabled the host file, TiVo Online worked.


----------

